# Digitrax Decoder CVs



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there a way to adjust the CVs in Digitrax decoders, to use a Athearn 1.5 volt bulbs without a resistor and not pop it?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya need to put a resistor in series with the 1.5 voly bulb. Usually a 450ohm resistor give or take 100 ohms is sufficient.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply D&J. I got that part, but something doesn't make since too me. Well two things actually. If I go off that, and I have a loco that has a total of 8 1.5v bulbs, (two headlights too the rear, two too the front at the top of the cab, two in the noise and two ditchlights) then I will need 8 resistors. Thats a lot to fit into a shell.

Second, if you get a loco with a DC board already in it, designed for plug in decoders, that already has bulbs, then you plug in your decoder and go right? You dont have to install resistors correct?


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

The Digitrax decoders I have seen have 15ma outputs for F0F and F0R.
They also have a Lighting ADJ option,">" pathway to cut to provide 30 ma for lights.
The other functions will require a resistor.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply RZ. Is there a way that I can find out if my Digitrax decoders have this?


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

what decoder number?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Normally I work with a DH or DZ123


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

oooppps, All the decoders I have are PC boards.
They appear to be the only ones that have the pathway ">" cut.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> Normally I work with a DH or DZ123


You're going to have to go with the resistors for each bulb. Putting one resistor on the blue common won't provide enough and you'll blow your light bulbs.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree D&J, but thats a lot to put into the shell of a loco. Im just trying wrap my head around a different way to do. Should I look at a better quality of decoder?


----------

